# Acumen for bermudagrass pastures



## Windfall farmer (Mar 18, 2019)

Hello all-

Just put out Acumen which has the same active ingredient as Prowl for a pre emergent. We then proceeded to get about 4 inches of rain over 3 days. Question is does anyone know if that amount of rain will hurt the effectiveness of a pre emergent, and also what is the yellow color all about? Is it just a dye to tell where you've sprayed? My sprayer is permanently dyed now. Thanks.


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

I don't know if the color is a dye or not but, I'm pretty sure it is not in there for a spray marker. The pre-emergents I have used were either yellow or white and were thick like milk.


----------



## weedman (Jul 12, 2019)

I didn't think Acumen was labeled for Bermuda pasture?

Pendimethalin is yellow because of the chemistry, definitely not dye marker. It will stain tips, tanks, and clothes. It is fairly water soluble and that much rain will definitely hurt control. Prowl only works about 25% of the time as it is.


----------



## Windfall farmer (Mar 18, 2019)

Thanks. Acumen is just a generic Prowl but I'm thinking Prowl doesn't have the yellow stuff in it. I'll let ya'll know how it works.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Windfall farmer said:


> Thanks. Acumen is just a generic Prowl but I'm thinking Prowl doesn't have the yellow stuff in it. I'll let ya'll know how it works.


I think Prowl H2O is the non yellow stuff. Not sure on that. Always used the yellow stuff. Last couple years Acumen. This year I used Satellite.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I ain’t had much luck with any of them, and they’re very expensive, when I do use them I only spray affected areas. I try to control crabgrass in my Bermuda....like I said, not much luck. On the other hand I don’t know about 4” of rain, I guess it depends on soil type, a good rain afterwards is what’s needed but 4” is a deluge. Good luck, it’s worth a try I suppose,nothing ventured nothing gained...


----------

